# Lungworms



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Just wondered if anyone could give me some info on lungworms. 
Is there any tablets I could give my 10 week old puppy for the prevention or any other treatment ( there are a lot of snails and slugs in my garden which I understand is the cause of lungworms in dogs)


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think certain worming tablets are supposed to protect against lungworm, I can't remember which one, maybe Advocate? :s


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi, it's Millbemax. Beau eats snails and he is on this wormer.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Just a thought though - I don't know at what age this can be given. Getting another puppy myself in a few weeks so I will be asking the same question.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Been to the vets for his second injection so I asked about lungworms and was told it is Advocate which I can get from the vets, it is given as a drop on the back of the neck... So I will definately be getting some as I know of a neighbours dog who recently died from lungworms.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I thought that we used advocate haha, it rang a bell, although mum always sorts the worming and fleaing tablets, but I thought it was the fleaing tablets that were but on the neck, thought the wormers had to be eaten :s it's confusing.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

My 2 dont eat slugs and snails but they eat grass in the garden and we have loads of slugs and snails that devour my plants I have been going out when its dark and collecting the pests in poo bags, I've thrown bags and bags in the bin. It the one parasite that worries me so I have been putting advocate on the dogs.


----------

